# Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe​*Manchmal gibts Meldungen, da bin ich immer froh, nicht der betroffene Angler zu sein.

Rinteln aktuell meldet, dass bereist vor 4 Wochen ein Angler bei einer Weserbuhne einen menschlichen Knochen gefunden und den Fund der Polizei in Hessisch Oldendorf gemeldet habe. 
http://www.rinteln-aktuell.de/angle...ei-ahe-spurensuche-von-polizei-und-feuerwehr/

Die Polizei habe Experten der Rechtsmedizin vom Landeskriminalamt (LKA) Hannover hinzugezogen, wo jetzt der Knochen derzeit bei einer Spuren- und DNA-Analyse im Labor wäre.

 Polizei und Feuerwehr liessen  Boote am Doktorseeweg zu Wasser und fuhren zum Fundort in Ahe, wo sie einen Bereich um die Fundstelle und das anliegende Flachgewässer absuchten, um weitere Hinweise zu finden

Es wurden keine gefunden, der Knochen könne auch schon mehrere Jahre oder sogar Jahrzehnte im Wasser gelegen haben oder aus aus größerer Entfernung angespült, oder bei einer eventuellen Überflutung von Friedhöfen herangeschwemmt worden sein. 

Es  gäbe noch Vermisste im Raum Rinteln, so habe die Polizei die Möglichkeit zum Verfolgen möglicher Hinweise und Spuren genutzt. 

--------------------------------------------------------------​Kommentar

Nicht nur Knochen, auch Leichen werden ja immer wieder von Anglern gefunden. 

Wer wie ich die Presse verfolgt bei Themen rund ums Angeln, dem fällt auf, wie viele solcher Meldungen jedes Jahr kommen.

Auch wenn es makaber ist:
Fast immer sind Angler die "Finder"...

Weil Angler eben einfach draussen am Wasser sind...

Natur-, Arten- und Biotopschützer, die mehr vom Schreibtisch aus agieren, dafür aber alles besser wissen (wollen), werden da praktisch nie erwähnt als Finder. 

Ich kenne jedenfalls keine Fall, sowenig wie bei Behörden oder Ministerien, wo diese Theoretiker jemals Leichen oder wie hier Knochen gefunden hätten - aber die trifft man alle ja auch nicht draussen, am Wasser und in der Praxis, sondern nur in ihren Amstsstuben..

Obwohl die alle aber keinerlei Paxisahnung/erfahrung haben im Gegensatz zu den Anglern (wie dieses makabere Beispiel hier einmal mehr deutlich zeigt), sprechen sie Anglern jede Kenntnis  ab und verbieten und regulieren Angeln bis zum Exzess...

Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Honeyball (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Braucht man nicht lange drüber nachzudenken.

Diese ganzen Bürokratidioten und Verbanditen haben soviele Leichen im Keller, dass sie Angst davor haben, dass die Angler diese gelegentlich entdecken. :m


----------



## Mitschman (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Schon nett, wie schnell und elegant hier die Kurve genommen wird von einer Knochenfundmeldung zum Behördenbashing. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Muss man können ;-))

Habe ich aber, davon ab, bereits schon früher drauf hingewiesen!!

Schriftlich wie im Video!

Ist also nicht "schnell", sondern nur konsequent fortgesetzt:
[youtube1]LNUunJDmRPI[/youtube1]


----------



## Jesse J (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Ganz schön was los hier bei uns in Ahe|kopfkrat (326 Einwohner) :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Warst dann Du etwa der "Finder"??


----------



## rosebad (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Die Politiker brauchen nicht ans Wasser.

Der Weg zum Keller ist nicht so weit.


----------



## sprogoe (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Damit mir sowas nicht passiert, bin ich dazu übergegangen, die paar Angelwürmer im Laden zu kaufen statt selber zu buddeln.


----------



## Andal (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*



Mitschman schrieb:


> Schon nett, wie schnell und elegant hier die Kurve genommen wird von einer Knochenfundmeldung zum Behördenbashing. :q



Das kriegen die auch hin, wenn es ursprünglich um Weihnachtsplätzerl geht. #6

Wie ist das jetzt mit dem Knochen? Darf der den dann behalten, wenn sich kein Besitzer findet? :m


----------



## Jesse J (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warst dann Du etwa der "Finder"??


Nee , aber wenn ich den finde |krach:.... Angelt einfach vor meiner Haustür |muahah:


----------



## Keyless (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

@Andal,
 ja ist sehr lustig solange es einen nicht selbst betrifft.
 Uns"fehlt" auch noch ein Crew member, ist Mitte des Jahres über Bord gegangen. Bis heute nicht gefunden.
 Für die Angehörigen ist es schon etwas tröstliches etwas zu haben. Aber ist ja lustig, behalt den Knochen.
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Michael.S (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Wer weis wie lange der da schon gelegen hat , es werden ja auch noch Mammutknochen in der Nodsee gefunden und die sind ja auch schon etwas länger Tot

http://www.daserste.de/information/wissen-kultur/w-wie-wissen/sendung/mammut-110.html


----------



## Andal (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

@ Ulf:

Ich zeige lieber Galgenhumor, als aufgesetzte Betroffenheit. Das ist ehrlicher! |wavey:


----------



## Keyless (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Schön für dich, das war ein Kollege/Bekannter von mir, also nichts mit aufgesetzter Betroffenheit.
 Geh mal in dich was du hier so absonderst.


----------



## Andal (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Is scho recht. |wavey:


----------



## Keyless (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Belassen wir es dabei.|wavey:
 Gruss Ulf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Hmm wohne etwa 30km entfernt, aber nichts davon mitbekommen...bis jetzt.


----------



## Muckimors (16. November 2016)

*AW: Angler findet Menschenknochen bei Ahe*

Angeln ist und bleibt eben ein "kleines Abenteuer". Ob  man bei Minusgraden in den Kanal fällt und in Unterhose nach hause fährt, Bis-zu-den-Schultern-versackte Kühe retten muß, romantische Dates im Schilf " miterleben darf oder auch muss:q

oder aber eben ganz einfach das Pinkel bei Dunkelheit an einen Stromzaun...

Nur solche Dinge sind schon übel, wenns um Totenfunde geht, jemand über Bord geht oder ein Blinker in der Hochspannungs-Stromleitung landet...

angel ist und bleibt spannend #6

Gruß Muckimors


----------

